# Online Resume



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Just wanted to give some thoughts to people trying to get on the job, and those of us that are just plain resume whores. I got this idea from my little bro, and it's just helpful organizing, let alone getting a job.

I've kept a binder with all of my trainings, certifications, job reviews, and letters for at least 10 years now. It's huge and a pain in the ass. I can DEFINITELY say it's put me at the top of the list for jobs in the past simply by showing organizational skills. It's time to move into 20th century though.

I took all of my most relevant stuff, and scanned it into computer today. I then separated it out into various categories: college, MPTC transcripts, certificates. Then I uploaded it all to my Google Drive account (it's free if you open a Gmail). Then I set the folder to 'Public with link'

Next, I went to a website that creates a QR scan code using whatever web address you put into it: http://www.qrstuff.com/

Download the QR code and put it in your resume heading. I also typed out the link and put it above my 'Certification/Training' section of my resume.

Done. A simple way to organize, show that you have some tech skills, and maybe set your resume apart. What's really nice is that it gives you a chance to show the whole picture of what you bring to table without cluttering up your resume. Good luck.


----------



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

hmm currently applying to college, and that is quite a neat little tip ya got there!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Its pretty sick. I have 70 pages of documents that they can look through at their own pace now. Not that I'm applying to any jobs in the future, but I have a system in place now.

The possibilities are endless to, as to what you want to link to your resume... work samples, portfolios, videos of your work/speeches/trainings, media or articles, etc.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's all well and good but I hope you have people skills


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

LGriffin said:


> That's all well and good but I hope you have people skills


I do have people skills goddamnit. I'm a people person!


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Very creative and a great use of current technology. The QR code is simple enough to add as another heading at the bottom of the resume (near the standard references heading), with a sentence: "For full professional portfolio, scan code." That, or include it in the corner of the header/footer on each resume page. Good for posting on Monster, LinkedIn, or a personal website, either directly or on an uploaded resume itself.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

A couple things...

1) Keeping your certs and organizing them is worth its weight in gold. When I left the municipal world to go federal, everyone I encountered along the way was very impressed how I had all of my certs and kept them in great shape and presentable for inspection. In the end it resulted in me entering federal service _three_ whole paygrades ahead of almost everyone else I met during training (only other exception was a gentleman with similar experience to me).

2) I am now a federal LE supervisor with a role in the hiring process. I don't know what a QR is, nor do I care, nor will I take the time to look it up (it sounds like some computer geek thing, and I am definitely not in that category!), but let me tell you that if everything is not spelled out in your resume, you will be a "no-go" in any office I have worked in. Write it out, find a way to organize it, but somehow list most of your quals in your resume. Myself and my fellow supervisors probably have 30 seconds to look over your resume before we pass it to the next person. If it is not easily readable or well-organized, you are a no-go. No cutesy codes, no acronyms that are not spelled out, no regional jargon/terminology, just use plain English and common sense. If we can not easily interpret why we should consider hiring you, your name does not make it beyond that point. Not to mention that I don't know how the online federal resume programs would handle your resume with any weird codes in it. Most files you attach to your resume do not make it to us either, I am not sure why, so if you scan anything, chances are it will not end up in front of anyone except at the very beginning or very end of the hiring process. Bear that in mind.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I agree Dnorth. I only put the most relevant material on my resume (generally tailored specifically to each job). I don't want a 3 page resume, it won't get read. This is more about having everything available for when people start getting curious. A QR code is the barcode that android, iPhones, and tablets can scan, then automatically open the file. Nothing I do is to replace anything an agency is looking for, just supplement it.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

An example of a QR code. Scan it with any barcode scanning app.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

I keep all my training detailed on my resume and an even more detailed CV. I would never ask a prospective employer to scan a qr code with their phone, email themselves the link, then go find Tue file some other time. I do scan every cert and compile/print/email as needed. One prospective employer was very impressed by me printing 2 certs on one page when I was requested to supply those with my resume. 

I actually scan everything and keep it on a dropbox account. Training materials, scheft books, flyers, search warrant templates, everything. No need to keep any paper references as theyre available to me everywhere , including my smartphone. I even spent a desk shift scanning my academy binder. It also safeguards against loosing important docs in the event if a HDD failure. 

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm picking up what you're laying down Gmass... 
OP was just to get some people thinking outside the box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

Dan Stark said:


> I'm picking up what you're laying down Gmass...
> OP was just to get some people thinking outside the box.


It is a great idea; wasn't knocking it, kind sir. You'll see qr.codes explode in the next 2 years here - they're prolific in Asian countries . 
BTW, its Saturday. I want to be in the(a) box.

Posted while GL 90 § 13B


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2012)

Interesting post Dan. Very informative and excellent idea to not fall into the large application pile and go unnoticed. 

Sent from my Droid Razr Maxx using Tapatalk 2


----------

